# I wanna see some BIG snakes!



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

If anyone has a BIG snake....pics please lol


----------



## GlennB (Apr 7, 2012)

Interesting thread


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

lol i jus wanna c BIG snakes lol fully grown coastals, scrubs etc....yes it sounds dirty now that i read back ova it but im serious! i hav a baby coastal and a stimmy! lol i need sum BIGness


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2012)

Pervert.


----------



## sarah1234 (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't be shy. We want to see some big snakes ;D


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

Khagan - If i wanted a perve i would be on red tube.....not APS lol


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

chewy said:


>



huge!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

CHEWY said:


>


HOLY TALLEDO GUMBY!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a BIG snake lol AWSUM! It actually looks like my little Gorgoo, only big lol thanx 4 sharing


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 7, 2012)

Not as big as a scrubby but my biggest snakes at the moment... until my Olive grows  

The jungle is 6ft and the coastal is 7ft.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

Tahlia, those snakes r so cool! i cant wait till Gorgoo is like that. How much do they grow a yr on average?


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 7, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> Tahlia, those snakes r so cool! i cant wait till Gorgoo is like that. How much do they grow a yr on average?



I got these ones as adults, so I'm not sure what their growing rate was like but I weigh my younger snakes once a month. My MD is now 3, and he's put on 1.449kg in the last year. Not sure about growth in terms of length though, it's too difficult to get it 100% accurate so I don't bother. I just go by rough estimates for length.


----------



## JungleManSam (Apr 7, 2012)

Thats what SHE said.:lol:


----------



## Joemal (Apr 7, 2012)

Have to get a few new ones .


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

Ohhhh Joemal ur snakes r amazing....def take some fresh ones 2 share


----------



## Joemal (Apr 7, 2012)

Found a later one of Poofy .Normal size tim of spray in the pic .


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 7, 2012)

Jesus lol I like this thread ...... They're friggin humungus now my 6 week old bredli has downsized from a toothbrush to a toothpick in my eyes lol


----------



## Joemal (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple of older ones of scrubbie bitch and daughter laying against a shed off Poofy


----------



## pharskie (Apr 7, 2012)

Hahaha I always reference size of coastals to poofy. Such a plump specimen. How long is your olive joe?


----------



## Joemal (Apr 7, 2012)

She is only about 11ft or so now Pharskie .Going through another growth spurt at the moment .


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 246358
> 
> 
> Found a later one of Poofy .Normal size tim of spray in the pic .



******* hell lol (scuse the french) thats a big freakin snake! Joemal can u tell me what do u feed your guys when they r young? i have cut mine down to once a week or fortnight....i was feeding my coastal 2 a week but apparently thats too much


----------



## Joemal (Apr 7, 2012)

All my snakes are fed around 10 days depending on how hungry they are .This last feed stretched out to 3 weeks with a few of them .Poofy ,Olive and Scrubbie all eat Xlarge - Jumbo rats (2 - 4 depending on the snake) or 1 kg chickens or when i could get them 1 Kg rabbits .What one wont eat anothers will so never have any dramas with leftover food.Hahaha try hand feeding a small weaner rat to a 12 kg hungry snake


----------



## pharskie (Apr 7, 2012)

Whaaaat poofy is 12kgs? Don't suppose you plan in breeding from olive?


----------



## Joemal (Apr 7, 2012)

pharskie said:


> Whaaaat poofy is 12kgs? Don't suppose you plan in breeding from olive?



Yeah he is a bit of a handful of a snake .He is as strong as an ox and a pain in the ar.... when it comes to moving him around .He is stubbon and he wont do anything you want him to .Unreal snake though .


----------



## pharskie (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah my boy ruppert is only 2kgs and if he doesn't wana do something he just attaches his tail end to my arm till he gets his way. Better than my neck I guess


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 7, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> Khagan - If i wanted a perve i would be on red tube.....not APS lol



Tsk tsk tsk, now now young lady


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 8, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 246359
> 
> 
> A couple of older ones of scrubbie bitch and daughter laying against a shed off Poofy



That mullet is almost as epic as that snake!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 8, 2012)

Heres the big coastal I found in my rattery (the one no one believes was over 3m :lol

The head shot pics is him eyeing up Buster (evil eye) 

The other pic is the 1.45m of him on top of the shed 

The other is a friends albino coastal, he's a wopper (the snake, not my friend) :lol: I was visiting him and he put the snake on the driveway while he cleaned his enclosure.

+1 on the mullet.... Joemal, in the pic with you in the sunnies holding the snake (alone) looking at the camera, I am not sure who looks meaner? You or the snake :shock: :lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 8, 2012)

The first is my olive eating a fully grown cat(feral pre killed) she was my biggest at 14 feet the nt carpet that is in the next couple of shots was about 8-9 feet and the last shot is of a wild diamond/coastal intergrade that was huge will dig out the full picture of the snake on my other hd.


----------



## sk17zn (Apr 8, 2012)

Not the biggest snake in the world but a decent size and super strong and such a softy.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Apr 8, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> The first is my olive eating a fully grown cat(feral pre killed) she was my biggest at 14 feet the nt carpet that is in the next couple of shots was about 8-9 feet and the last shot is of a wild diamond/coastal intergrade that was huge will dig out the full picture of the snake on my other hd.


Gives me an idea for that dog that keeps going in my yard.


----------



## tinka1326 (Apr 8, 2012)

Im loving this thread and all the big beautiful snakes... But it does make me thankful my baby is only due to grow to about 6ft

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjaffa (Apr 8, 2012)

how big is their poo's


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 8, 2012)

benjaffa said:


> how big is their poo's



lol


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 8, 2012)

benjaffa said:


> how big is their poo's


 the evacuation after the cat was one of the most disgusting things i have ever seen / smelled in my entire life, i don't recommend feeding any thing bigger than a rat even if your snake is capable of bigger prey.


----------



## cwebb (Apr 8, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Not as big as a scrubby but my biggest snakes at the moment... until my Olive grows
> 
> The jungle is 6ft and the coastal is 7ft.



you really do like red tahlia 

everyone google "snakebytestv huge snake attack" and watch the first video that comes up..

a burmese i would never want to come across!!


----------



## Goth-Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

Awsome snakes!!!! Can't wait till my Arrow gets like that..lol..


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 8, 2012)

awsum snakes guys, my favourite is the bredli  lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 8, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 246359
> View attachment 246360
> View attachment 246361
> 
> ...



Thought the last one was sizing someone up...


----------



## longqi (Apr 8, 2012)

Heres a couple of nice babies

Peter Nicholson's Photos | Facebook


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2012)

The above one isn't mine, but the one below was my beautiful Stella.


----------



## Joemal (Apr 8, 2012)

Another one of Poofy


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;W22jSWXIFeQ]http://youtu.be/W22jSWXIFeQ[/video]




Both the video and photo are not taken by me and most would have seen the picture but I thought I'd throw it up anywayz.


----------



## Ratatouile (Apr 8, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 246353



LOVE that little doggie's expression! Bet she thinks she's lunch :lol:


----------



## Joemal (Apr 8, 2012)

Old pics of Olive trying to get back into the house .


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 8, 2012)

> LOVE that little doggie's expression! Bet she thinks she's lunch :lol:



I recon that dog was hiding in there and only just popped it's head up after the snake had cruised by. The dog would hardly even touch the sides


----------



## Joemal (Apr 9, 2012)

Ricochet said:


> I recon that dog was hiding in there and only just popped it's head up after the snake had cruised by. The dog would hardly even touch the sides



That's Howard the terrier in the pic with my daughter .He is pretty good around the snakes .They don't bother him and he knows to steer clear of the bigger ones when they are out .


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 9, 2012)

What he couldn't just push the door bell? :lol::lol:



Joemal said:


> View attachment 246483
> View attachment 246484
> 
> 
> Old pics of Olive trying to get back into the house .


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 9, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> [video=youtube_share;W22jSWXIFeQ]http://youtu.be/W22jSWXIFeQ[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that vid i got as an email "worlds largest snake over 50ft long"lol


----------



## mungus (Apr 9, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> If anyone has a BIG snake....pics please lol



same question my wife wanted to ask..............:lol:


----------



## Joemal (Apr 9, 2012)

Jackrabbit said:


> What he couldn't just push the door bell? :lol::lol:



What you can't see in the pic is the cat .She was just out of sight of the camera .The Olive likes the cat and she actively hunts the cat down when she(snake) is out .The reason she is on the screen door is she couldn't work out why the cat was so close but she couldn't get it even though she could see it ..


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 10, 2012)

Some new pics of my son(Jamesjr) with a male olive.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 10, 2012)

my 1000ft snake


----------



## blakehose (Apr 10, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Some new pics of my son(Jamesjr) with a male olive.



That's a big Olive jamesjr! What's the actual length of him?


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 10, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Some new pics of my son(Jamesjr) with a male olive.



awsome shot wayne, most kids would run for there lives.


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 10, 2012)

PigFeet said:


> awsome shot wayne, most kids would run for there lives.



Thanks mate, he loves the snakes, but even though that is a big placid olive, i still wont let him near the bitey end

blakehose- haven't measured him for many years, last time i did he was 3.6m and a touch under 14kg, but i have weighed him a few months ago and he was just under 18kgs. I will get him out on the weekend and get a accurate measurement, but id say between 3.7-3.8m.


----------



## mrdose (Apr 10, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> The above one isn't mine, but the one below was my beautiful Stella.



0.0 I would not let my kid lay in a Burm like that hahaha insane.. beautiful Olive by the way.. I must buy another one soon


----------



## woody101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dont mean to sound rude but you have HUGE hands to make a 1000ft snake look that small


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 10, 2012)

I try .... lol it's all part of the act :lol:


----------



## blakehose (Apr 10, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Thanks mate, he loves the snakes, but even though that is a big placid olive, i still wont let him near the bitey end
> 
> blakehouse- haven't measured him for many years, last time i did he was 3.6m and a touch under 14kg, but i have weighed him a few months ago and he was just under 18kgs. I will get him out on the weekend and get a accurate measurement, but id say between 3.7-3.8m.



That's awesome, I absolutely love the big olives. The young fella looks wrapped too, ha.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 10, 2012)

hey elapids can be big too,this one doesnt fit in the picture,and shes real nasty


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 10, 2012)

As usual Rob, awesome!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 13, 2012)

is it a copper head?


----------



## jase75 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a Mulga Snake


----------



## outbackstorm (Jul 25, 2012)

Any chance of a revival of this thread? Was very interesting reading! Love the big olives but there has to be some other big carpets,scrubs and black heads kicking around?
Cheers


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 25, 2012)

Any big water pythons?


----------



## outbackstorm (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is my big girl, not the biggest olive in the world but she is getting close to pushing the three metre mark


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 26, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> The first is my olive eating a fully grown cat(feral pre killed) she was my biggest at 14 feet the nt carpet that is in the next couple of shots was about 8-9 feet and the last shot is of a wild diamond/coastal intergrade that was huge will dig out the full picture of the snake on my other hd.



wow im really surprised you didn't get burnt to the ground for that, may I ask did you freeze it to kill all parasites first or did you give it to him freshly killed?


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

Loving the pictures. I wonder which APS member in Australia has the biggest "Python". Some of those scrubbies are monsters!


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Loving the pictures. I wonder which APS member in Australia has the biggest "Python". Some of those scrubbies are monsters!



I second this...cmon guys time for ye ol' "snake off" competition


----------



## Amature (Jul 26, 2012)

I know hes not massive but he is not even 2 years old lol hes enclosure is 1600mm and hes not far off being that long. Wow wat a floppin olive 3.6m thats madd as

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrac75 (Jul 26, 2012)

Gin : 8.5ft MD


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

retrac75 said:


> Gin : 8.5ft MD



Try again mate, didn't work


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome scrubby


----------



## Lulham (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2





MY girl
Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OeduraAlex21 (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 260310
This is our big girl scrubby we own, picture does not do her justice but she is just over 4.4 metres in length


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stolen off the net.. but pretty funny!


----------



## Allan (Jul 26, 2012)

A good size Retic, he ate like a pig, in fact he ate piglets.


----------



## OeduraAlex21 (Jul 26, 2012)

this is the big girl again the male is longer than her and chunkier

View attachment 260317


----------



## outbackstorm (Jul 26, 2012)

Really crappy pic off my phone of my male BHP going in with the female, she is bigger! Am cleaning pens tomorrow so will get some clearer shots!


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 26, 2012)

my diamonds 2.5 ill have to get some pics


----------



## mickyb (Sep 22, 2012)

Not that huge but this is my big girl

- - - Updated - - -

Another pic


----------



## Joemal (Sep 23, 2012)

Old latest pics of of my babies .Now the weather is warming up it's time to update the pics of them .


----------



## Variety (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful snakes Joemal, I noticed a small dog in some of your earlier pictures but could'nt find him in any of these photos haha hope nothing happened ! :S


----------



## Joemal (Sep 23, 2012)

Gg


Variety said:


> Beautiful snakes Joemal, I noticed a small dog in some of your earlier pictures but could'nt find him in any of these photos haha hope nothing happened ! :S



Lol no everything is ok with the dogs and cat . They steer clear of the bigger snakes when they are out .


----------



## Variety (Sep 23, 2012)

haha good good, smaller dogs are usually the curious ones


----------



## Joemal (Sep 23, 2012)

Variety said:


> haha good good, smaller dogs are usually the curious ones



The cat is the troublemaker . She comes down to the shed and struts back and forth infront of the lower cages where the bigger snakes are doing her you want it you can't have it tail wag against the front of the enclosures .


----------



## Variety (Sep 23, 2012)

haha lets hope the old rule of curiosity and cats does not prove itself in this scenario


----------



## Boidae (Sep 23, 2012)

mickyb said:


> Not that huge but this is my big girl



Not that huge? That's the biggest Bredli I have ever seen!
She's gorgeous as well.




OeduraAlex21 said:


> this is the big girl again the male is longer than her and chunkier



She's a beefy snake, got any pics of the male?


----------



## JrFear (Sep 23, 2012)

retrac75 said:


> Gin : 8.5ft MD
> 
> View attachment 260278




thats a big MD how old is it?


----------



## mickyb (Sep 23, 2012)

Boidae said:


> Not that huge? That's the biggest Bredli I have ever seen!
> She's gorgeous as well.
> 
> 
> She is pretty large but not as big as some of the other monsters on here that's for sure. She's about 2.6 m long and 4.8 kg.


----------



## Joemal (Sep 23, 2012)

latest pics of Scrubbie and Olive .Taken this morning .


----------



## alterego (Sep 23, 2012)

joemal you are known on this thread for your big pythons, may i ask for pics of there assuming massive enclosures? beaut snakes anyways man. how many food items are given to the snakes each feed?


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are a few pics, some have been posted before. First is a old pic of a big coastal carpet, bredli, 2yr old male olive(taken 3yrs ago), old female olive, male olive and another female olive.

Cheers


----------



## Joemal (Sep 23, 2012)

alterego said:


> joemal you are known on this thread for your big pythons, may i ask for pics of there assuming massive enclosures? beaut snakes anyways man. how many food items are given to the snakes each feed?










1st pic ...Coastals house ..2nd ...Olives ...3rd... Scrubbies .All 3 of the bigger ones eat about 1kg of food every 7 to 10 days depending on how hungry they are .


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 24, 2012)

Awsum enclosures Joemal!


----------



## JrFear (Sep 24, 2012)

thats one big coastal james!


----------



## Rissi (Sep 24, 2012)

JrFear said:


> thats one big coastal james!



Second that.
Love it! hope mine gets that big.


----------



## animal805 (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone sent me this on FB, she is one big mumma


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 26, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 246348
> View attachment 246349
> View attachment 246350
> View attachment 246351
> ...


ohhh my look how big its head is would not want to know how that one feels with its teeth sunk into ya


----------



## Joemal (Sep 26, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> ohhh my look how big its head is would not want to know how that one feels with its teeth sunk into ya



Can tell you it doesn't tickle Cathy lol.


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 26, 2012)

wow ohhh my  price to pay for getting to play with such a beautiful and quite large snake


----------

